# Libertas???



## csrussell (Dec 8, 2004)

Hello All. I found a Libertas "Compatition" bicycle at Goodwill for next to nothing. It looks old and has some very nice lugwork. Anyone ever heard of them?


----------



## bwana (Feb 4, 2005)

I remember seeing them in the 70s and 80s in Colorado, during the "10-speed" boom. They seemed to be fairly nice bikes, but I can't recall prices relative to other bikes.


----------



## csrussell (Dec 8, 2004)

The lug work looks nicer then my 72 Gitane TDF but the components look simular. Mafic Brakes, Huret rear (is newer). but the bars and the stem are much nicer then came on the tdf. well for 8 dollars.. I don't think I could go wrong.


----------



## t5rguy (Jul 4, 2003)

*Libertas*



csrussell said:


> Hello All. I found a Libertas "Compatition" bicycle at Goodwill for next to nothing. It looks old and has some very nice lugwork. Anyone ever heard of them?


I believe it's a Belgium brand. Don't see them around anymore though.


----------



## RodeRash (May 18, 2005)

A friend of mine brought back a high-end Libertas from Belgium in the 60's. It's a Belgian bike brand. His was all Campagnolo, Reynolds 531, probably Prugnat lugs, or Nervex lugs. High flange Campy hubs, Mafac centerpull brakes. That's the way ALL the high end Euro bikes were set up pretty much. The Italian bikes used Columbus tubing, and the French bikes used Simplex derailleurs, Stronglight cranks, Normandy hubs.


----------

